

Are Rolls-Royce's 'robo-ships' the future of seafaring? - benologist
http://edition.cnn.com/2014/07/18/sport/rolls-royce-robo-ships/index.html?hpt=hp_c6

======
dalke
There was an HN link to essentially the same topic, though from Bloomberg
instead of CNN, about 5 months ago, at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7297750](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7297750)
.

